# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  google رو فراموش نکنید !

## Mashatan

چرا این انجمنها در Google لیست نمیشه ؟ با اینکه PHPBB هست ولی من خیلی جاها دیدم که براحتی لیست شدن 

ارادتمند مشاطان

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

http://www.google.com/addurl.html    :wink:

----------


## Mashatan

بله این URL رو میدونستم ! 
همینطوری که میدونید PHP و ASP توسط Googlebot جمع نمیشن  و برام جالب بود که چرا بعضی از سایتها که از PHPBB استفاده میکنند بازم سایتشون لیست میشه !! ولی اینجا بعد از این همه مدت لیست نشد ، فقط علتش میخواستم بدونم و اینکه باید  Tag ی ا اضافه بشه یا نه ؟

ارادتمند مشاطان

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگه یک نفر کار Submit کردن تو Search Engine هارو بعهده بگیره خیلی خوب میشه. در ضمن اگر کسی میتونه در این مورد توضیح کاملی بده متشکر میشم.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

من دیروز این سایت را در گوگل ثبت کردم! تا یک هفته ی دیگر مطمئن باشید در صفحه ی اول یا دوم آن قرار می گیرید!  :oops:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

در ضمن خدمت جناب اسیستنت عرض کنم که:
عموما سرچ انجین ها با این دو تگ در صفحات HTML خیلی کار دارند:

&lt;META content="Farsi,FARSI,farsi,persia,persian,fars,ira  n,Iran,IRAN,programming,program,source,code,delphi  ,vc,vb,e-mail,email,EMail" name=keywords>
&lt;META content=" فارسی بنویسید " name=Description>

بهتر است آنها را به سورس صفحات همانند اسکریپتی که اضافه کرده اید اضافه کنید.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

با اجازتون منم قبلا توی چند تا موتور جستجوی ایرانی ، این سایت رو ثبت کرده ام

----------


## Mashatan

Sumbit یکی از روشهای خیلی قدیمی برای ثبت در Serach Engine هاست و زیاد جالب نیست باید Search Engine رو مجبور کنید که این سایت رو جمع کنه اونم با Page Rank بالا ! بهترین روش ، استفاده از Link در سایتهای مختلف هست برای این منظورم کافیه  هر کسی که سایت و یا Weblog داره با قرار دادن یک لینک TEXT ( ترجیحا  Bold ) به این سایت  برای قرار گرفتن در Google کمک کنه .

این برای کسی خرجی نداره فقط یکم همت میخواد ! من در وبلاگم چند وقت پیش این کار رو کردم شما هم ضمن معرفی اینجا  ، کاری کنید که این غول اینترنت یه سری هم به اینجا بزنه  ! 

در ضمن برای دیدن Page Rank هر سایت میتونید Toobar Googleرو در IE نصب کنید ، بعد از نصب در بالای IE یک Toolbar اضافه میشه که یک گزینه به نام Page Rank وجود داره که با رفتن به هر صفحه اینترنت این Page Rank میزان امتیازی که این صفحه تونسته کسب کنه رو با یک نوار سبز رنگ به صورت درصد شون میده  اگر این نوار خاکستری باشه یعنی این سایت و یا صفحه از نظر Google شناخته شده نیست  و  اگر کلا سفید باشه یعنی هیچ Rank ی برای این صفحه در نظر گرفته نشده ! http://toolbar.google.com :)
آه چقدر حرف زدم !

ارادتمند مشاطان

----------


## Mashatan

تبریک میگم اینم از Google 

http://www.google.com/search?sourcei...8&q=delphishop
حالا به فکر Page Rank باشید تا سایت رو بیاره بالا  و بهترین راهشم همونی که گفتم !  8) 

ارادتمند مشاطان

----------


## mahmoodreza

سلام
برنامه promotion gold را هم میتونیدامتحان کنید.
در مورد رنکینگ اقایون درسته که لینک خیلی کمک میکنه ولی فقط لینک نیست.
خیلی بیشتر از این حرف ها هست
حتی زمان لود شدن صفحه مقدار کار گرافیکی در صفحه و حتی تگ های برنامه نویسی شده هم در این مسیله هستند
موفق باشید

----------


## Mashatan

Google به لینک  و Tag خیلی حساس است 
از وقتی این Tag رو در Html سایتم گذاشتم Googlebot تعداد دفعت مراجعه اش از 1 بار 
در دوماه  به 5 بار در یک ماه افزایش پیدا کرده ، در صورتی که سایت من اصلا Update نمیشه  و لینک زیادی بهش نخورده .

&lt;META NAME="description" CONTENT="">
&lt;META NAME="Keywords" CONTENT="">
&lt;META NAME="ROBOTS" CONTENT="INDEX, FOLLOW, ALL">
&lt;META NAME="RATING" CONTENT="GENERAL">
&lt;META NAME="REVISIT-AFTER" CONTENT="7 DAYS">
&lt;META NAME="DISTRIBUTION" CONTENT="GLOBAL">

اینم کل تگ ها 

&lt;META NAME="description" CONTENT="">
&lt;META NAME="Keywords" CONTENT="">
&lt;META NAME="ROBOTS" CONTENT="INDEX, FOLLOW, ALL">
&lt;META NAME="RATING" CONTENT="GENERAL">
&lt;META NAME="DISTRIBUTION" CONTENT="GLOBAL">
&lt;META NAME="RESOURCE-TYPE" CONTENT="DOCUMENT">
&lt;META NAME="REVISIT-AFTER" CONTENT="7 DAYS">
&lt;META NAME="REPLY-TO" CONTENT="http&#58;//www.MySite.com">
&lt;META NAME="OWNER" CONTENT="MySite">
&lt;META NAME="AUTHOR" CONTENT="MySite">
&lt;META NAME="COPYRIGHT" CONTENT="Copyright&#40;C&#41; MySite">
&lt;LINK REL="SHORTCUT ICON" HREF="http&#58;//www.MySite.com/icon/icon.ico">

----------

